# Chiggers...?



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

I have a mosquito mister and used it Friday in the early afternoon, but my kids were eaten alive over the weekend. I'm thinking it's chiggers, these bites are lasting days.

I woulda thought the mister woulda done the trick, I haven't used the backpack sprayer to apply bifen this year yet.

Should I be laying down bifen in conjunction with the mister?

Second time the chiggers have gotten my kids in the past few years. What have you all got for chiggers?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

'Mosquito control basics' thread...it's one of the first 20


----------

